
The Richest Capitalist in China Is a Member of the Communist Party of China - kristianov
https://www.yahoo.com/news/alibabas-jack-ma-communist-party-member-china-state-035802914--finance.html
======
kyleandrew
I don't know why anyone would be surprised by this. _Of course_ he's a member
of the party. He very likely wouldn't have been able to build Alibaba had he
not been a member.

